# 2010 am Fegen/Schweden und Fragen



## mymo (1. Januar 2010)

*PROST NEUJAHR*

Für 2010 haben wir am Fegen gebucht (Familie/2 Wo+ Angelgruppe/1 Wo). Fahren zwar schon seit über 20 Jahren nach Schweden, aber jeder See hat seine Eigenarten. Habe über die Suchfunktion auch schon einige Infos erhalten. Vielleicht bekomme ich hier aber noch weitergehende Info´s, die die Fangchancen erhöhen. Evt. hat auch noch jemand eine Tiefenkarte des Fegen zwecks "Vorplanung und Strategie" und natürlich zur Vorfreude. 

Bericht als "Dankeschön" ist hiermit fest zugesagt.

Vorab schon mal meinen Dank

mymo #6


----------



## mymo (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2010 am Fegen/Schweden und Fragen*

...klopf, klopf, klopf,...um die Ecke schiel........|uhoh:


Vielleicht gibt es doch noch jemand der Tipps zu dem Fegensjö hat 

mymo#6


----------



## fischer-koenig (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: 2010 am Fegen/Schweden und Fragen*

Hallo Mymo,
war im August 2009 am Fegen.Der Fegen ist ein sehr schönes Angelgewässer. Ich habe einige Hechte gefangen und einen sehr schönen Zander,aber alles nur vom Boot aus.
Ich fahre dieses Jahr wieder einige Tage hin,wenn ich ein Boot mieten kann.
Gruss fischer-koenig


----------



## Wobblerfan (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2010 am Fegen/Schweden und Fragen*

Hallo Leute ! Suche dringend Tiefenkarte vom Fegen . Vielen Dank im voraus #h    Gruß  Wobblerfan


----------



## Wobblerfan (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2010 am Fegen/Schweden und Fragen*

Hat sich erlediegt ! Bekomme eine .  Gruß    Wobblerfan #h


----------



## mymo (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2010 am Fegen/Schweden und Fragen*

@ Wobblerfan

Wann und wo bist Du am Fegen ?
Wäre es möglich die Tiefenkarte für mich zu kopieren? Hätte auch gesteigertes Interesse daran.

Gruß

mymo#6


----------



## Wobblerfan (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2010 am Fegen/Schweden und Fragen*

Tach mymo ! Ende des Monats für drei Wochen in der Nähe von Yttre Backa . Ich muß die Karte erstmal haben , wenn´s eine große ist , wird das Kopieren teuer . Ich teile es Dir noch mit .
Gruß  Wobblerfan


----------



## mymo (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2010 am Fegen/Schweden und Fragen*

Hi Wobbifan,

na sowas, wir fahren am 23.05 los und sind im nördlichen Teil (Sandhuset) für zwei Wochen untergebracht. Bin mit der kompletten Family da (5 Pers.). Vielleicht sieht man sich mal auf dem See (dann Prost!).
Melde Dich, wenn Du die Karte und Kosten hast - dann schnacken wir wie es gehen könnte.

Schon mal vorab für Deine Mühe meinen Dank

Petri

mymo#6


----------



## Wobblerfan (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2010 am Fegen/Schweden und Fragen*

Moin mymo ! Ja , so machen wir das ! Ovelgönne ist ja auch nicht so weit von uns . Bis dann #h   Wf


----------



## lutz1977 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2010 am Fegen/Schweden und Fragen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war schon öfter am Fegensee! Wirklich ein tolles Gewässer, jedoch nicht ganz einfach zu fischen!

Herr Ljung hat eine Tiefenkarte vom See erstellt. Diese ist eingeschweißt, so daß sie mit ans wasser kann! Kostet glaub ich 100SEK(10€). Er vermietet auch Boote mit Motor!
Hier die Adresse:http://fegen.nu/
Hier kann man auch Boote und Echolot mieten:http://www.fegenkiosken.se/

Echolot lohnt sich! Man muss die Futterschwärme im Freiwasser finden! Dann hat man auch die Chance auf einen richtig großen Hecht!
Wenns heiß und trocken ist, bleibt zuhause und macht was mit der Familie! Dann lohnt nur der morgen und der späte abend. Wenns regnet raus aufs Waseer! Die Hechte beißen dann wie verückt! Ein Versuch auf Zander mit Gufi lohnt allemal! Hatte vor 2 Jahren einen 85er von ca. 1o Pfund!

Aber auch schöne AAle und dicke fette Barsche (z.T. nehmen die auch Köfi) sind im Fegen drinne!

Fahrt ein wenig raus! Aber denkt an die Vogelschutzgebiete!

Viel Spaß


----------



## Wobblerfan (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2010 am Fegen/Schweden und Fragen*

Hallo Lutz ! Find ich klasse , dass Du Dich hier einklinkst ! Fahre ja auch schon ewig nach Schweden , aber am Fegen waren wir noch nicht ! Vielen Dank schonmal für Deine Tipps !  #h Gruß Wf


----------



## mymo (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2010 am Fegen/Schweden und Fragen*

Moin lutz1977,

schliesse mich meinem Vorredner an und möchte mich für die Tipps und den "guten Vorgeschmack" auf den Fegen bedanken.

@ Wobbifan
Habe gerade in dem Link von Lutz/fegenkiosken gesehen, das dort auch Tiefenkarten einlaminiert(ca. 30 Eur) und pur(ca. 20 Eur) angeboten werden. Ich denke, das ich mich auf der Anfahrt auf das Urlaubsdomizil dort mit Material ausstatten werde.

Langsam kommt Ungeduld auf, noch zwei Wochen und dann geht es los.

mymo#6


----------



## lutz1977 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2010 am Fegen/Schweden und Fragen*

Hallo nochmal,

gerne! Das nächste Angelgeschäft ist übrigens in Ullared ca. 30 km von Fegen! Dort iist ein großes Einkaufszentrum und da ist auch das Angelgeschäft!

Gruß

Lutz


----------



## Wobblerfan (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2010 am Fegen/Schweden und Fragen*

Hallo Lutz ! Stimmt genau #6 Und der Laden heißt Jensen & Celander . Da hab ich mir meine Abu-Souverän gekauft . Ausserdem gibt´s da auch reichlich Wobbler und dergleichen !
Noch drei Wochen !!! :q  Gruß   Wobblerfan


----------



## litzbarski (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2010 am Fegen/Schweden und Fragen*

Hallo,

den Laden kann ich auch empfehlen aber ebenso den Laden in Gislaved. War einmal am Fegen aber mittlerweile schon 5 mal am Kalv. Wir sind vom 29.05. - 05.06. auch wieder am Kalv (ein paar Zander überreden mitzukommen), vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg

Andre


----------



## Wobblerfan (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2010 am Fegen/Schweden und Fragen*

Hallo Andre ! Dann nehme ich mal an , daß der Kalv ein besseres Gewässer ist als der Fegen ! Aber wir werden es bald erfahren .Am 29. geht´s los , bis zum 19.6 . Zu den Angelläden nochmal eben : Wir waren mal am Nömmen und haben bei Schietwetter ei
nen kleinen Ausflug nach Vetlanda gemacht . Dort erkundigte ich mich im Touristbüro nach eine Fiskebutik . Die junge Frau gab uns den Tipp mal nach Korsberga zu fahren . Der Tipp war Gold wert . Soviel Wobbler hab ich noch nirgendwo gesehen ! Da wurde erstmal eingetütet . Bin froh das meine Holde auch angelt , sonst hätte es wohl Theater gegeben . Der Laden heißt 
Bengtssons Cykel , hat auch tolle Boote da . Bei schlechten Wetter fahren wir da mal wieder hin in diesem Jahr . Ja , vielleicht trifft man sich mal in Kalv , dort soll es ja auch ein Landhandla geben , der Ferienhaüser von Privat zu vermieten hat . Wäre natürlich prima . #6   So , bis dann   Bernd  #h


----------



## mymo (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2010 am Fegen/Schweden und Fragen*

@ litzbarski

irgentwie kreuzen sich unsere Wege. Hattest mir mal 2008 Tipps auf eine Frage gegeben. Eiern wohl immer in der gleichen Gegend in Schweden herum. Kann ja nur Gutes bedeuten. Bin ab dem 22.05. für 14 Tage am Fegen und werde dort mein Glück versuchen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja tatsächlich mal (auf ne Tasse Bier?) am See oder so.
Der Tipp mit dem Angelladen in Gislaved "GIPRO FISKE" ist wirklich sehr gut, ist eine absolute Empfehlung. Die kennen sich gut aus und haben auch entsprechend gute Empfehlungen und das nett, freundlich und u.a. in deutsch. Das Sortiment ist ist "ausgesucht gut" und verhilft einem zum Fisch.

Nur noch 1 1/2 Wochen und dann geht´s los

Schweden, .....wir kommen.

mymo#6


----------



## mymo (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2010 am Fegen/Schweden und Fragen*

@ Wobbifan

...das mit der Tasse Bier gilt natürlich auch für Dich.
Eventuell sieht man sich am/um/auf dem See.

..und noch einmal:

noch 1 1/2 Wochen, dann dümpel ich auf einem schwedischen See

mymo#6


----------



## litzbarski (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2010 am Fegen/Schweden und Fragen*

@wobblerfan

Der Kalv ist nicht unbedingt besser. Es heißt das man im Kalv mehr Zander fängt aber im Fegen größere. Im Fegen ist es schwieriger - der ist ungefähr dreimal größer als der Kalvsjön. Aber mit das entscheidene hast Du schon angesprochen, wir haben in Kalv im Handlarn eine sehr schöne und günstige Stuga gefunden, da passt eigentlich alles.

@mymo

Ja, vielleicht klappt es auf ein Bierchen.

@mymo @wobblerfan

Wir machen jetzt Männerurlaub - sprich Extremangeln, ich fahre im Oktober noch mal in Familie an den Kalv. Sonst war ich mit Kind und Frau immer im Hochsommer in Schweden, aber jedesmal wenn meine bessere Hälfte ihren Fuß augf schwedischen Boden setzt, fängt es an zu regnen. Jetzt wollen wir auspropieren ob es an der Jahreszeit liegt oder an meiner Begleitung.

PS: Im Mai haben wir uns fast jedesmal einen Sonnenbrand geholt.

Also viel Erfolg und bis bald in Schweden

Andre


----------



## lutz1977 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2010 am Fegen/Schweden und Fragen*

Und?

Wie läufts?


----------



## Wobblerfan (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: 2010 am Fegen/Schweden und Fragen*

Übermorgen geht´s los !:vik: Gestern geile Tiefenkarte bekommen , erstmal einlaminieren lassen .  Freu mich wie ein Stint . Gruß Wobblerfan #h


----------



## mymo (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: 2010 am Fegen/Schweden und Fragen*

So, nun wieder zurück von 14 Tagen Schweden/Fegen und wie wohl auch erwartet mein kurzer Bericht.

Wir, die gesamte Family (Frau, Tochter,Enkelin) waren das erste Mal am Fegen. Der erste Eindruck unseres Ferienhauses war beeindruckend und hielt allen Wünschen stand (Empfehlung - bei Interesse gebe ich gern die deutsche Kontaktadresse per PM). Es war sehr groß, einfach, aber gut eingerichtet. Alles, bis auf einen Geschirrspüler (reiner Luxus:q) war vorhanden. Die auf zwei Seiten umlaufende Hochterasse war die Sensation -einfach Klasse). Ein sehr gutes Linder-Alu-Boot gehörte ebenfalls zum Haus. Tja, einzig das Wetter bereitete Sorgen. Bei der Ankunft noch Temperaturen um die 20Grad, um Abends/Nachts mit einem Temperatursturz immer weiter ab zu sinken. Am Dienstag war das Auto morgens weiß - Nachtfrost. Die Tagestemperatur eierte zwischen 5 - 8 Grad. Ab der zweiten Woche wurde das Wetter besser und erheblich wärmer. 
Nun zum angeln: Am ersten Tag/Nachmittags los und geschleppt. Nach kurzer Zeit ein Biß und eine schönen Hecht gefangen. Ich war begeistert und überzeugt das es nun erst richtig losgeht. Aber, ....nichts, Banane. Egal, ich war mehr als zufrieden . Der wohl auch, denn er schwamm wieder weiter im Fegen und macht Neue. Die nächsten Tage waren ein permanenter Kampf gegen Kälte und Wind. Die Fänge hielten sich stark in Grenzen. Ab und zu mal ein kleiner Hecht und zwischendurch mal ein Barsch. Ab der zweiten Woche wurde das Wetter besser/wärmer. Die Wassertemperatur zog wieder an und es machte sich auch bei den Fängen bemerkbar. So kamen doch noch einige schöne Hechte (der Größte 92cm), einige Barsche und zum Abschluß am letzten Tag, kurz vorm einpacken, ein Zander (78cm). Das war auch der einzige Fisch der, auf dringenden Wunsch meiner Frau, in die Pfanne wanderte (Abschlußessen).

Der Fegen hat mir sehr gut gefallen (trotz der mageren Ausbeute) und ich werde mit großer Sicherheit dort wieder hinfahren und versuchen die sagenumworbenen Riesenhechte aus dem Fegen zu kitzeln.

Vielen Dank noch einmal für eure Tipps im Vorfeld meiner Tour. Wie oben beschrieben hat es trotz widriger Umstände doch etwas gebracht.

mymo#6


----------



## lutz1977 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: 2010 am Fegen/Schweden und Fragen*

Hört sich ja gar nicht so schlecht an...

Ich überlege,ob ich im september 10 Tage fahren soll!

Was hat das Haus denn gekostet?

War das Boot mit Motor dabei?

Gruß

Lutz


----------



## mymo (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: 2010 am Fegen/Schweden und Fragen*



lutz1977 schrieb:


> Hört sich ja gar nicht so schlecht an...
> 
> Ich überlege,ob ich im september 10 Tage fahren soll!
> 
> ...


 

Hast ne PM

mymo#6


----------



## Finn08 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2010 am Fegen/Schweden und Fragen*

Hy Mymo, war bereits 4 mal in diesem Haus, und zig mal am Kalvsjön, ist von der Lage her ein tolles Haus oder? Der Besitzer ist ein rustikaler aber super netter Typ finde ich. Hattet ihr schon Pallets oder mußtet Ihr noch Holzfeuern? Nur als Tip zum angeln ist der Fegen wesentlich schwieriger als der Kalvsjön. Dennoch fing ich im Fegen größere Barsche und Zander. Der Fegen ist leider bei Wind kaum zu beangeln, da kann man am Kalv noch gut seiner passion nachgehen. ( Da schmäler) Habt Ihr direkt oder über Veranstalter gebucht? Gruß und Danke für Info


----------



## mymo (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: 2010 am Fegen/Schweden und Fragen*

@ Finn08
Was das Haus und den Besitzer angeht bin ich absolut Deiner Meinung. Bei uns hatte man vorgesorgt und jede Menge Pellets im Keller eingelagert. Daher hatten wir es schön warm und keinen Stress.
Gerade weil der Fegen als schwierig bekannt ist, reizt es mich umso mehr dort mein Glück zu versuchen. Übrigens wenn der Wind/Sturm zu stark wird, kann man gut in den Swansjö ausweichen. Der liegt unmittelbar neben dem Fegen und ist nur paar hundert Meter vom Haus entfernt. Da sind gute Windabdeckungen und Fisch ist auch da.
Übrigens waren wir mit 4 Männern im September 10 wieder dort und es gab erheblich mehr Hechte u Zander (auch große!). Schwimmt aber alles wieder, damit ich im Mai/Juni 11 noch genug fange. Werde die nächsten Jahre wohl da Stammgast bleiben/werden.
Gebucht haben wir über die deutsche Kontaktperson. Eine Freundin des Besitzers, die in seiner Nachbarschaft in Schweden, ein eigenes Ferienhaus hat. Sie macht die deutschen Buchungen und ist wirklich sehr nett und hilfsbereit und gibt viel Unterstützung bei Erstfahrern.
Will/darf keine Werbung machen, aber wenn erwünscht, gebe ich gern die Kontaktdaten per PM.

mymo#6


----------

